# Orson Welles



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Been watching his videos on YouTube and very grateful they're on there. Very brilliant person, good attitude, as far as I can see. Maybe he appeals to different people, not to others?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

yes, great director and actor.


----------

